# astro-flite. who has it



## Jonbw (Jul 23, 2009)

looking to try some out. i here its stable and fast good combo pm with price. like to get just a couple spools to test. I make around 5-10 strings a week for a local shop and guys at the shoots in my area. the shop tried lancaster they said they had never herd of it. i have seen it i know someone can help me out. thanks JON.W


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2007)

Jonbw- I apologize for the miscommunication with your shop. We just received our first shipment of Astro Flight in on Friday. We have a variety of colors in stock and ready to ship. Please feel free to contact me via PM or email with your information and I will gladly place an order for you today!


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*

Most of the distributors now have Astro Flight,if you can not find the colors contact Brownell direct an order. 860 873-8625


----------



## Jonbw (Jul 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the reply*

I hope this stuff is as good as they say. Any one using it could you let me know what you think .thanks


----------



## dw97224 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Used spools of Astro Flight*

I have spools of Black, yellow and red. I used it to build two sets of strings, the one set for a Scepter with the four cable system, so I used a lot of material. The guy likes how the bow shoots with the material, it's quiet and has a solid wall, no peep rotation. I had to use less tension on my serving jig since the material is thicker and I believe spongy. I'll let you have all three spools at a good price, I don't know how this stuff will wear, so I am not sure if there is much of an advantage to the 452x.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Jonbw said:


> I hope this stuff is as good as they say. Any one using it could you let me know what you think .thanks


I use the product and all I can say is I'am very pleased with the product.ON my bow I picked 4fps more and a softershot,and this on on my omen..try it you will like it.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Keep in mind if you are a BCY guy like me, they have the new Dynaflight-10 that is the competitor to Astroflight. Both are 100% SK78 Dyneema which is the latest generation of Dyneema. The SK78 has been used extensively in rigging for competition sailboats. It is the best grade of Dyneema that is made, with very low creep (similar to 452X of Xcel) but since it is 100% Dyneema it should have very good speed like 8125 or TSPlus. 
I only throw out the BCY product because I believe their colors are better.


----------



## Jonbw (Jul 23, 2009)

*Dynaflite-10*

What strand count compared to 452x. I here 18 on astro flite. Is dynaflite -10 the same thickness as astro-flite. I go 20 on 452x string and 24 on the cables. I really want to try this stuff but i think it is going to be hard to beat 452x.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

3dshooter80 said:


> Keep in mind if you are a BCY guy like me, they have the new Dynaflight-10 that is the competitor to Astroflight. Both are 100% SK78 Dyneema which is the latest generation of Dyneema. The SK78 has been used extensively in rigging for competition sailboats. It is the best grade of Dyneema that is made, with very low creep (similar to 452X of Xcel) but since it is 100% Dyneema it should have very good speed like 8125 or TSPlus.
> I only throw out the BCY product because I believe their colors are better.


I'm under the assumption that Dynaflight 10 will eventually be the replacement for Dynaflight 97. I believe you're thinking of Trophy being the competitor for Astroflight. -Chris


----------



## Jonbw (Jul 23, 2009)

*Ok i am confused*

Is it trophy or dynaflite-10 that is the closest to brownell astroflite. I have used 452x for the past few years and like it. I gave brownell ultra-cam a try was not impressed i felt more shock in the bow and it frayed easily. I want to try one if not all of these on my personal bows to see how they preform before i use it on customers strings. From what i have read on this an other posts is a gain in speed less fraying and softer shot. I just want to make an educated decision before i dump allot of cash. I am not bias i use diamond back on a lot of my servings. If their is something better than 452x i want to use it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

call brownell ask if they will sell you a two once spool,That is enough to build a set of strings so you can try out the product for yourself.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

bowhunterprime said:


> I'm under the assumption that Dynaflight 10 will eventually be the replacement for Dynaflight 97. I believe you're thinking of Trophy being the competitor for Astroflight. -Chris


I am not thinking that Trophy is the competitor to Astroflight. Dynaflight 10 IS the competitor to Astroflight. Astroflight and Dynaflight 10 are bothe the new 100% SK78 Dyneema materials. Brownell does not currently have a "direct" competitor with Trophy as Trophy is simply 452X with Gore Teflon fibers added. If Brownell took Xcel and added Gore Teflon, then it would be a competitor to Trophy. 
I do not know if Dynaflight 10 will replace Dynaflight 97 as when I spoke to Ray Browne at Lancaster, he didn't mention anything about that. 
Just to be clear, Trophy is NOT the competitor to Astroflight.


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*

Astro Flight has been enhanced and can not be compared to Dyna 10 , there is no other product available that you can compare to. Just try it and you will see for yourself it is the best bow string available. 
Xcel can be compared to 452x not Ultra Cam.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

xcel01 said:


> Astro Flight has been enhanced and can not be compared to Dyna 10 , there is no other product available that you can compare to. Just try it and you will see for yourself it is the best bow string available.
> Xcel can be compared to 452x not Ultra Cam.




Could you give a little bit more than "Astro Flight has been enhanced". I am not looking for "top-secret" company secrets, but if it really is different than Dynaflight 10, how so? There isn't really any info on their website. 
Instead of a sales pitch, how about some actual information that we as string builders can use to make an "educated" decision.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> Could you give a little bit more than "Astro Flight has been enhanced". I am not looking for "top-secret" company secrets, but if it really is different than Dynaflight 10, how so? There isn't really any info on their website.
> Instead of a sales pitch, how about some actual information that we as string builders can use to make an "educated" decision.


I was wondering the same thing, I have some astro but haven't used any yet. It isn't a blended material from what I have heard. My guess is that it is a higher dyneema grade, maybe sk78. I would like to know the material make up as well.


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*

Astro Flight is 100% HMPE(generic term for Spectra and Dyneema) because of the enhancment it is 20% stronger, no creep, fast arrow speed, quiet shot,and a softer shot, because it has no vectran it is more durable but it will preform like a combination material.
I would suggest that you try a spool and test and you will see the difference.Judge for yourself don't let someone else make your decisions.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

xcel01 said:


> Astro Flight is 100% HMPE(generic term for Spectra and Dyneema) because of the enhancment it is 20% stronger, no creep, fast arrow speed, quiet shot,and a softer shot, because it has no vectran it is more durable but it will preform like a combination material.
> I would suggest that you try a spool and test and you will see the difference.Judge for yourself don't let someone else make your decisions.


I fully intend to judge for myself, that is why I am going to ask the same question again and hopefully get a response this time. What "enhancements" are you referring to? Is it a higher grade of Dyneema such as SK78? D75 is 100% HMPE (High Modulus Polyethylene) but it is SK75, correct? I realize that it has no Vectran which is an Aramid fiber.
If Astro Flight is 100% SK78 Dyneema, then it is the direct competitor to Dynaflight 10. If it is something different, please elaborate. Thanks.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I ordered it for my bow and holy smokes what a differance from all the materials. I originally had 452x on it and well its junk. Noisy and had alot of fuzzing. Heck within a couple weeks it looked like it was months old. So I tried the Xcel and I liked it for it was alot quieter and I gained about 6 fps more then the 452x. :thumbs_up Plus without all the fuzzing. Hey thats on the right track. Well I heard so much about the new astro flight so I had a set made up and I gained 7fps more the xcel with even less noise. This material is fantastic, it feels like silk. Very Very nice.:thumbs_up oh I probally have about 1000 shots on it already and still no fuzzies and nothing has changed for specs. Its solid.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I've heard too much...now I'll have to get some to try for myself...Anyone know where I can get some 1/8# spools in different colors? I've tried Lancaster and TradTech and neither web site has it up for sale. Bowhunters Superstore has it in black and one 3-color combo but that's all. Ye Olde Archery Shoppe has it in colors but is sold out on every color which says to me that they are just planning on getting it. Anyone else got anything? -Chris


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

bowhunterprime said:


> Well, I've heard too much...now I'll have to get some to try for myself...Anyone know where I can get some 1/8# spools in different colors? I've tried Lancaster and TradTech and neither web site has it up for sale. Bowhunters Superstore has it in black and one 3-color combo but that's all. Ye Olde Archery Shoppe has it in colors but is sold out on every color which says to me that they are just planning on getting it. Anyone else got anything? -Chris


Lancaster has it, just give them a call. A 1/4 pound spool is 39.99. The item number is 1600056. I don't know about the 1/8 pound spool.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

1 3D Shooter said:


> I ordered it for my bow and holy smokes what a differance from all the materials. I originally had 452x on it and well its junk. Noisy and had alot of fuzzing. Heck within a couple weeks it looked like it was months old. So I tried the Xcel and I liked it for it was alot quieter and I gained about 6 fps more then the 452x. :thumbs_up Plus without all the fuzzing. Hey thats on the right track. Well I heard so much about the new astro flight so I had a set made up and I gained 7fps more the xcel with even less noise. This material is fantastic, it feels like silk. Very Very nice.:thumbs_up oh I probally have about 1000 shots on it already and still no fuzzies and nothing has changed for specs. Its solid.:thumbs_up


I think there may be several problems with your claims here, the facts sound a bit "fuzzy". First, ALL materials (including 100% HYMP) will "fuzz" under extreme conditions, the Vectran blends more so, no matter who makes the material. Xcel is a copy-cat of 452X so your +6fps speed gain and "quieter" claims must be due to other factors (there are many.)

If you want a better solution, try BCY's new Trophy, it has the same great features as 452X with the addition of Gore fiber as a dry lubricant in the Vectran. I've been using it for a couple of months with very good results in the fuzzing department. BTW, the Gore fiber is a BCY "exclusive"...


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

EPLC said:


> I think there may be several problems with your claims here, the facts sound a bit "fuzzy". First, ALL materials (including 100% HYMP) will "fuzz" under extreme conditions, the Vectran blends more so, no matter who makes the material. Xcel is a copy-cat of 452X so your +6fps speed gain and "quieter" claims must be due to other factors (there are many.)
> 
> If you want a better solution, try BCY's new Trophy, it has the same great features as 452X with the addition of Gore fiber as a dry lubricant in the Vectran. I've been using it for a couple of months with very good results in the fuzzing department. BTW, the Gore fiber is a BCY "exclusive"...


Sorry, but I feel the same as 1 3d shooter.Have you ever tried excel?I have used 452x also and this maybe just me but I will not use 452x again lots of fuzzing. And yes more speed with excel and Astro,Also can you answer a ? for me (how can a gore fiber lubricate fiber when it is a fiber it's self?)If you have not tried excel or astro you really need to the stuff is great and you will enjoy it.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

omen said:


> Sorry, but I feel the same as 1 3d shooter.Have you ever tried excel?I have used 452x also and this maybe just me but I will not use 452x again lots of fuzzing. And yes more speed with excel and Astro,Also can you answer a ? for me (how can a gore fiber lubricate fiber when it is a fiber it's self?)If you have not tried excel or astro you really need to the stuff is great and you will enjoy it.


I just wanted to offer my experiences with Xcel vs 452X. First off, I have had very similar fuzzing with both materials and I feel that since they are basically the same blend of materials, that is to be expected. I built entire sets of strings with each material and even in the same colors, with identical strands counts and I matched the servings as precisely as I could in terms of length and material. I did this with three different bows and every time the 452X was 4-5 fps faster than the Xcel. I used the same chronograph and checked the specs of the bows with the strings installed to make sure that everything was even. 

What I will say in terms of appearance is that the Xcel made for a much rounder, smoother looking string after the final burnishing step. However, the 452X colors are more vivid and they have a much larger selection. 

To answer the the question about the Gore fiber working as a lubricant, think of it like an oreo cookie. If you have a vectran fiber on one side, a dyneema fiber on the other side, and the Gore Teflon in the middle, the Gore fiber is very slick and keeps the vectran fiber from rubbing (frictional abrasion) on the dyneema fiber. This keeps the internal fuzzing and string degradation due to frictional abrasion to a minimum.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EPLC said:


> I think there may be several problems with your claims here, the facts sound a bit "fuzzy". First, ALL materials (including 100% HYMP) will "fuzz" under extreme conditions, the Vectran blends more so, no matter who makes the material. Xcel is a copy-cat of 452X so your +6fps speed gain and "quieter" claims must be due to other factors (there are many.)
> 
> If you want a better solution, try BCY's new Trophy, it has the same great features as 452X with the addition of Gore fiber as a dry lubricant in the Vectran. I've been using it for a couple of months with very good results in the fuzzing department. BTW, the Gore fiber is a BCY "exclusive"...


A Bit Fuzzy, your right the 452x is. When I was making my own strings I had a couple spools that you could not even use for when the string was being pulled off there were like hair balls coming off and there was not even a 10 foot piece that did not have any fibers sticking off it. And even though the numbers say they are close to each other does not make them the same. No the speed claims are not due to other factors other then 2 different companies and 2 different materials. I had 2 different bows with 452x on them and they both looked like they were shot for months when in fact they were but a few weeks old. And one of the bows is a single cam and the other a dual cam bow and both gained in speed and were quieter when shot. And as far as colors go yes 452x does come in more colors but the colors fadded faster, especially the florescents.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

3dshooter80 said:


> I just wanted to offer my experiences with Xcel vs 452X. First off, I have had very similar fuzzing with both materials and I feel that since they are basically the same blend of materials, that is to be expected. I built entire sets of strings with each material and even in the same colors, with identical strands counts and I matched the servings as precisely as I could in terms of length and material. I did this with three different bows and every time the 452X was 4-5 fps faster than the Xcel. I used the same chronograph and checked the specs of the bows with the strings installed to make sure that everything was even.
> 
> What I will say in terms of appearance is that the Xcel made for a much rounder, smoother looking string after the final burnishing step. However, the 452X colors are more vivid and they have a much larger selection.
> 
> To answer the the question about the Gore fiber working as a lubricant, think of it like an oreo cookie. If you have a vectran fiber on one side, a dyneema fiber on the other side, and the Gore Teflon in the middle, the Gore fiber is very slick and keeps the vectran fiber from rubbing (frictional abrasion) on the dyneema fiber. This keeps the internal fuzzing and string degradation due to frictional abrasion to a minimum.


HI 3dshooter80,Thank you for input on the materials listed above I do respect you findings.As fars as the excel product, I have not noticed any fuzziness myself.And none of my customers have mentioned any fuzziness about this product to me,and if they do have it I wish they would let me know.Yes bcy has more colors that is a fact that I can not deny.As far as the gore fiber, I myself just have a hard time to understanding how a fiber can lubricate another fiber I understand you explained it to me above it maybe just me thats all.thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi everyone: I just wanted to let everyone know that the previous statement on my name is not by me. 1 3D Shooter was over at my business to visit and get some new vanes. While here he asked to use my computor and posted on my name . Anyway my thoughts on the above statements. With me I use materials from both companies and I do see a little differance in the materials compaired side by side and so do my customers when they come into my shop and can compair them side by side also. I also have some bows here with the different materials on them so they can see what they look llike when shot over a few months time. Differances are in feel, looks and hairs/fibers sticking off the string. As for the Astro Flight it is in a class all by its self. Very smooth, strong and I have it on one of my bows and its been an eye opener. I put it on a Martin Slayer with the M Pro cam and was shooting 260 with the xcel and with the astro I am now getting 267 and all the specs are the same just different string. It is a very nice material and so far I have about 1000 shots on it and there is yet to be any hairs coming off the string or cable. It is not hot here yet but will be interesting how this new material performs in the heat of summer but for now its been a good upgrade in materials to put on any bow. Dont know about the trophy for I have not recieved any info about it and have not yet seen it in person to make a ny judgements on its performance. Oh between 452x and xcel I do prefer the xcel wehn asked but I have alot of customers who do like the 452x and if that is what they want I will make it for them. I will just have to log off my computor from now on.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

To answer the the question about the Gore fiber working as a lubricant, think of it like an oreo cookie. If you have a vectran fiber on one side, a dyneema fiber on the other side, and the Gore fiber in the middle, the Gore fiber is very slick and keeps the vectran fiber from rubbing (frictional abrasion) on the dyneema fiber. This keeps the internal fuzzing and string degradation due to frictional abrasion to a minimum.[/QUOTE] 

As for your responce as it in being like a oreo cookie and the gore fiber being sandwhiched in the middle to lubricate the other 2 fibers how can this be? I can see if its a liquid and the fibers of vectran and dyneema are pulled through it. Then it would be a lubricant for both fibers but for it to be in the middle and seperate does not stand up. Is it to slowly be absorbed from the other 2 fibers of material. And if thats the case with shooting the string once its absorbed from the other 2 fibers over time its just dead weight in your string. :noidea::confused3:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry Extreme 1, I just voiced my opnion and forgot about it not being my computor. I owe you one. Again Sorry and I hope I did not get you in any trouble..


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

So I'm gonna try to sum up most of what I've read on this post so far...Most of yall seem to be split between 452X and Xcel with slightly more people favoring Xcel, most people haven't tried Trophy and don't seem to understand the Gore fiber technique, yet most everyone is saying that AstroFlight stands out as the best but no one seems to know what it's made of. Some are assuming that it's made of SK78 because that would make it identicle to Dyaflight10, but BCY is not advertising that material as their "top of the line" like they are with Trophy. Is that a fair summary?

One side note: $39.99 per spool of AstroFlight vs $52.99 per spool of Trophy is a pretty big difference. Dyaflight10 also happens to be $39.99 which might support the idea that they are both SK78. Just my thoughts. -Chris


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

The main reason why you are not seeingh BCY hyping up Dynalflight 10 is simple product differentiation. If Brownell had a competitor to Trophy, they would talk it up too. Since Brownell only has one new material, that is where their advertising focus is. BCY has a direct competitor to Astro Flight, but they have a material that Brownell doesn't have. Naturally, BCY is going to advertise their "unique" material instead of the same material as Brownell.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

1 3D Shooter said:


> Sorry Extreme 1, I just voiced my opnion and forgot about it not being my computor. I owe you one. Again Sorry and I hope I did not get you in any trouble..


You owe me lunch next time your in and well call it even.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

omen said:


> HI 3dshooter80,Thank you for input on the materials listed above I do respect you findings.As fars as the excel product, I have not noticed any fuzziness myself.And none of my customers have mentioned any fuzziness about this product to me,and if they do have it I wish they would let me know.Yes bcy has more colors that is a fact that I can not deny.As far as the gore fiber, I myself just have a hard time to understanding how a fiber can lubricate another fiber I understand you explained it to me above it maybe just me thats all.thanks


Just an observation: I noticed that you have a PSE logo as your avatar... Interesting, considering PSE uses BCY products on all of their bows.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

xcel01 said:


> Astro Flight has been enhanced and can not be compared to Dyna 10 , there is no other product available that you can compare to. Just try it and you will see for yourself it is the best bow string available.
> Xcel can be compared to 452x not Ultra Cam.


I'm curious. Is the base material Spectra or Dyneema?


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

Iam in the market for a new string & iam considering between the astro flight & 452x ,is the astro flight as durable as the 452x. its going on my 3-d back up hunting bow . has it been used in hunting conditions ?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

lost n mi said:


> Iam in the market for a new string & iam considering between the astro flight & 452x ,is the astro flight as durable as the 452x. its going on my 3-d back up hunting bow . has it been used in hunting conditions ?


I can't speak to AstroFlight as I haven't tested it yet but I can speak to 452X and the new Trophy. I've been a happy 452X user since its introduction as an improvement of 452. The 452X product is very stable without loosing hardly any speed over the less stable non-blended products. 

Trophy is actually 452X with Gore Teflon fiber added to the Vectran component of the blend. I find the Trophy a durability improvement over the 452X as it seems to resist the fuzzies better while at the same time maintaining the great qualities of the original.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

EPLC said:


> Just an observation: I noticed that you have a PSE logo as your avatar... Interesting, considering PSE uses BCY products on all of their bows.


Not trying to be rude, or just out right mean like some people have been here, but PSE may use BCY products on all their bows. As for my PSE bows, the factory strings are removed and replaced asap. There is no need to bash any product on the market. Just because one person doesnt like or aprove of a product doesnt mean no one will. I dont know any archer that keeps factory strings on their bows. 

As for your comment on excel :fuzzing: I have had JBK strings on my bow for quite sometime now, and no "fuzzing" whatsoever. No peep rotation either. My peep was set the day my strings was put on, and tied in. No problems whatsoever. As for my other bow with the 452X strings, I had to wax my strings after every shoot. Peep had to be adjusted numerous times. Still isnt right. Again, no complaints, it is part of it. But my excel strings havnt been waxed since they was put on my bow. I am by far not easy on my strings, if It starts raining during a shoot, I finish the shoot. Rain, snow, sleet nor hail stops me from finishing a shoot. 

Just like with bows, to each their own. Find what works well for you, and stick with it. If you like how it performs for you, great! Promote it. But the bashing needs to stop. Just because you didnt have a good experiance with it, doesnt mean next person wont.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ANGEL said:


> Not trying to be rude, or just out right mean like some people have been here, but PSE may use BCY products on all their bows. As for my PSE bows, the factory strings are removed and replaced asap. There is no need to bash any product on the market. Just because one person doesnt like or aprove of a product doesnt mean no one will. I dont know any archer that keeps factory strings on their bows.
> 
> As for your comment on excel :fuzzing: I have had JBK strings on my bow for quite sometime now, and no "fuzzing" whatsoever. No peep rotation either. My peep was set the day my strings was put on, and tied in. No problems whatsoever. As for my other bow with the 452X strings, I had to wax my strings after every shoot. Peep had to be adjusted numerous times. Still isnt right. Again, no complaints, it is part of it. But my excel strings havnt been waxed since they was put on my bow. I am by far not easy on my strings, if It starts raining during a shoot, I finish the shoot. Rain, snow, sleet nor hail stops me from finishing a shoot.
> 
> Just like with bows, to each their own. Find what works well for you, and stick with it. If you like how it performs for you, great! Promote it. But the bashing needs to stop. Just because you didnt have a good experiance with it, doesnt mean next person wont.


To comment, and not trying to be mean or rude either, but since you have singled me out: I haven't bashed anyone or anything on this thread. What I have done is challenged some folks statements that I have found to be stretching it a tad. Some products, when introduced are always the "fastest", the "most stable" and the "best"... While I have no problem with this type of hype, I do have a problem with the attacks that always seem to go along with the hype. Seems like the words "better than" are always part of the hype. 

You mentioned "peep rotation". Peep rotation is 99.9% the result of the manufacturing process, not the material. If you are having peep rotation problems you should have called the manufacture with the problem. As far as your comment on factory strings, I know many that shoot factory strings. In fact many factory strings are very good quality, Mathews currently is a good example. 

I'm hard on strings as well and have been making them for over 10 years. I've used BCY materials since I started making strings and I continue to have product loyalty and support them. Not only does BCY produce a line of quality products, they have always been a phone call away from providing me help, information or just a good chat.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

xcel01 said:


> Astro Flight is 100% HMPE(generic term for Spectra and Dyneema) because of the enhancment it is 20% stronger, no creep, fast arrow speed, quiet shot,and a softer shot, because it has no vectran it is more durable but it will preform like a combination material.
> I would suggest that you try a spool and test and you will see the difference.Judge for yourself don't let someone else make your decisions.


There have been several legitimate questions posed with regard to Astroflight in this thread. As of now, these questions have been ignored... Why?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EPLC said:


> There have been several legitimate questions posed with regard to Astroflight in this thread. As of now, these questions have been ignored... Why?


Here you go, this is what everyone knows about the Astro Flight for its posted on their website for all to veiw and read.
Astro Flight
Next generation Bowstring Material
- No Creep
- 20% Stronger
- Fastest Arrow Speed
- Durable
- Stable
- Soft Shot
- Performs like a combination material
- 100% HMPE


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here you go, this is what everyone knows about the Astro Flight for its posted on their website for all to veiw and read.
> Astro Flight
> Next generation Bowstring Material
> - No Creep
> ...


You make my point. To be more specific:



3dshooter80 said:


> Could you give a little bit more than "Astro Flight has been enhanced". I am not looking for "top-secret" company secrets, but if it really is different than Dynaflight 10, how so? There isn't really any info on their website.
> Instead of a sales pitch, how about some actual information that we as string builders can use to make an "educated" decision.





fletched said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I have some astro but haven't used any yet. It isn't a blended material from what I have heard. My guess is that it is a higher dyneema grade, maybe sk78. I would like to know the material make up as well.





EPLC said:


> I'm curious. Is the base material Spectra or Dyneema?


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*



EPLC said:


> There have been several legitimate questions posed with regard to Astroflight in this thread. As of now, these questions have been ignored... Why?


I have shared all the required information about Astro Flight that any string maker would need. Why do you always make this some sort of confrontational battle? This is my final post in regards to any question YOU might have. Quite frankly I don't have time for this game.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

xcel01 said:


> I have shared all the required information about Astro Flight that any string maker would need. Why do you always make this some sort of confrontational battle? This is my final post in regards to any question YOU might have. Quite frankly I don't have time for this game.


No, you haven't shared all the information that we need. As a string maker, I am not going to try a material unless I am sure of it's composition. This is not a game. Why is it that Brownell will not specifically disclose the composition of Astro Flight the way that BCY does with any of their materials? 
I know for a fact that Dyneema is a patented material that is only produced in 2-3 places in the world, one of which is the Netherlands (Holland I believe). Obviously, as bowstring material "makers" neither company actually "produces" the raw yarn used to make the finished spools. 
Obviously, this is simply a marketing cover-up where terms like "enhanced" or "improved" can be used to distract from actual details. I won't sell a material in my strings without knowing what it's made of. My customers don't want to hear "I don't know what your strings are made of". If it is 100% SK78 Dyneema (just like Dynaflight 10) then it should be a fantastic material to work with and Brownell should proudly promote it is so. IF it is something different, they should promote that. The fact that they are not promoting it as something different from BCY's Dynaflight 10 most likely means that it is the same, and probably from the same source.


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*



3dshooter80 said:


> No, you haven't shared all the information that we need. As a string maker, I am not going to try a material unless I am sure of it's composition. This is not a game. Why is it that Brownell will not specifically disclose the composition of Astro Flight the way that BCY does with any of their materials?
> I know for a fact that Dyneema is a patented material that is only produced in 2-3 places in the world, one of which is the Netherlands (Holland I believe). Obviously, as bowstring material "makers" neither company actually "produces" the raw yarn used to make the finished spools.
> Obviously, this is simply a marketing cover-up where terms like "enhanced" or "improved" can be used to distract from actual details. I won't sell a material in my strings without knowing what it's made of. My customers don't want to hear "I don't know what your strings are made of". If it is 100% SK78 Dyneema (just like Dynaflight 10) then it should be a fantastic material to work with and Brownell should proudly promote it is so. IF it is something different, they should promote that. The fact that they are not promoting it as something different from BCY's Dynaflight 10 most likely means that it is the same, and probably from the same source.


Any additional information is propriety!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

xcel01 said:


> Any additional information is propriety!


No confrontational battle, just a simple question. And for the record I believe it was your side that fired the first arrow. Certainly sharing whether this is Dyneema or Spectra wouldn't be proprietary. 

This is the problem. Withholding information about a new product that would be of interest to someone like myself keeps folks from trying it. I for one like to know what it is I'm using... doesn't everyone?


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

EPLC said:


> To comment, and not trying to be mean or rude either, but since you have singled me out: I haven't bashed anyone or anything on this thread. What I have done is challenged some folks statements that I have found to be stretching it a tad. Some products, when introduced are always the "fastest", the "most stable" and the "best"... While I have no problem with this type of hype, I do have a problem with the attacks that always seem to go along with the hype. Seems like the words "better than" are always part of the hype.
> 
> You mentioned "peep rotation". Peep rotation is 99.9% the result of the manufacturing process, not the material. If you are having peep rotation problems you should have called the manufacture with the problem. As far as your comment on factory strings, I know many that shoot factory strings. In fact many factory strings are very good quality, Mathews currently is a good example.
> 
> I'm hard on strings as well and have been making them for over 10 years. I've used BCY materials since I started making strings and I continue to have product loyalty and support them. Not only does BCY produce a line of quality products, they have always been a phone call away from providing me help, information or just a good chat.


Where in my post do you see any of these words? 
I am not here to argue with anyone. That is not my intent. I am just as upset as you or anyone else at some of the things that have been said. I am sorry if I "singled" you out. I was mainly pointing out the statement you made that omen had a PSE av but used excel strings. I do also. 
To each their own was my main point. I love the strings I have made by JBK. And from talking to others, they do also. 
I agree, alot plays into the manufacturer of strings. As for my strings, JBK gets a big thumbs up! I believe if you find something that you are happy with, and can perform well with, you stick with it. I have found that in my excel strings. I was just pointing out the fact that I have had no "fuzzing" or peep rotation. 
Again, I am sorry if I have made you feel singled out. That was not my intent. Just backing a product I have come to trust.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

EPLC said:


> Just an observation: I noticed that you have a PSE logo as your avatar... Interesting, considering PSE uses BCY products on all of their bows.


Hi EPLC,You say you never singled anyone out!Well when you pointed out that I have a pse logo as my avatar and pse uses bcy product what do you call that?I'am well a where that PSE uses bcy mat and for myself I feel I wanted a product that to me is better,some will not see it this way and that is fine I respect that and (leave it alone)... So you have yourself a great day.thanks


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

omen said:


> Hi EPLC,You say you never singled anyone out!Well when you pointed out that I have a pse logo as my avatar and pse uses bcy product what do you call that?I'am well a where that PSE uses bcy mat and for myself I feel I wanted a product that to me is better,some will not see it this way and that is fine I respect that and (leave it alone)... So you have yourself a great day.thanks


Its obvious that you missed the smilly face


----------

